# RN/LPN Performing AWV



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2011)

Does your carrier have a policy on this???  This seems so strange to me...

*Question: *Can a Registered Nurse (RN) or Licensed Practical Nurse (LPN) perform the entire AWV? 

*Answer:* 
Yes an RN or LPN can perform the visit. They need to be under the direct supervision of a physician and the state license needs to allow for them to do all the components of the service. 

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/awv-faq.shtml


----------



## ithomas14 (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like Medicare's standard response. This is from CMS MLN Matters Article MM7079:

Who is Eligible to Provide the AWV with PPPS?
•
A physician who is a doctor of medicine or osteopathy (as defined in section 1861(r)(1) of the Social Security Act (the Act); or,
•
A physician assistant, nurse practitioner, or clinical nurse specialist (as defined in section 1861(aa)(5) of the Act); or,
•
A medical professional (including a health educator, registered dietitian, or nutrition professional or other licensed practitioner) or a team of such medical professionals, working under the direct supervision (as defined in CFR 410.32(b)(3)(ii)) of a physician as defined in the first bullet point of this section.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for that piece of information. Just seems like a strange concept...for me, anyway.


----------

